

Burn Rate Doesn’t Matter - eknight15
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/05/burn-rate-doesnt-matter/

======
pbreit
Click-bait headline aside, the learning here is that the whole point of a
startup is to burn cash building an asset. That point is lost on many here who
belittle the well-funded, money-losing enterprise. If you are not burning
cash, that means you've run out of ideas (or ability) on how to effectively
deploy resources.

------
sjg007
What is interesting in the article is the 4 quadrant analysis that Thiel uses
a lot in his book.

